# Traveling via train or ferry



## phillthehedgey (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey!
Have anyone travelled to the UK via train or ferry? I messaged to Eurostar and they said hedgehogs are not allowed there. I am planning to message most of the companies to figure out how to travel to the UK.

If anyone travelled like that already please let me know what company you used and how the travel went


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I would suggests you go to 
www.petrelocation.com 
You can then get in touch via email or consoltation. They will be best to advise you on travel options.


----------

